# Burl Cap to Disastrous Butt-Ugly Bowl....



## Kevin (Jun 12, 2016)

What can I say. It looks alright if you glance at it from afar for .7 seconds. But pick it up and turn it over and you want to hurl. But the mortise is that big because I didn't reverse it and jamb chuck it and take some height off of it. I still might do that depending on what y'all advise. Splashed with acetone to see how it looks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 12, 2016)

I'm no expert, but I did stay at a holiday inn once....

I like it. The base can be lowered, a smidge. I'd make it flat there then call it good. I like the looks of it....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 12, 2016)

That's not so bad. The base is a little bit husky for my tastes, but as Marc said, you can trim that down if you want. 

What's the dimple in the middle of the recess on the bottom? Tailstock? If so, that's the reason I've avoided recesses since you have to turn away the recess walls and then the tailstock divot to get rid of the evidence.

What kind of wood is it?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 12, 2016)

I think it's ass ugly. If you'll put it in a bag and bring it to SWAT, I'll get rid of it for you. I think of you can, lower the base some, but even if you can't I think it's dang cool. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 12, 2016)

I'd be tempted to make it into a "bowl with feet" -- jam chuck it and thin the ring to maybe 1/4". Try to get the shape of the piece to look uniform if the ring weren't there.

Then take it off the lathe, and carve away parts of the ring leaving 3 feet. When I did this, I used one of those vibrating multitools to cut away most of the waste, then a rasp, and finally sanded it with a drill & sanding disk .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 12, 2016)

DKMD said:


> That's not so bad. The base is a little bit husky for my tastes, but as Marc said, you can trim that down if you want.
> 
> What's the dimple in the middle of the recess on the bottom? Tailstock? If so, that's the reason I've avoided recesses since you have to turn away the recess walls and then the tailstock divot to get rid of the evidence.
> 
> What kind of wood is it?



I was thinking about trying to get it in my cole jaws but it would be impossible to get centered. I can't think of a way to get the bottom exposed so I can cut it down and get rid of that divot too. The divot os from the forstner bit I used to make the mortise. The OD of the mortise is so big because that's the diamter of my chuck and I couldn't go thinner without risking a chisel strike - I've tried before and I ually chip my skew when I do - I'm seriously considering making a holding jig and running it through the bandsaw to cut it down and make the divot go bye bye what do you think about that possibility?

It's brown mallee but was a smooth cap - no pins - which is why I chose it to ruin on my first attempt.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 12, 2016)

Duncan's idea would be cool. The divot from the forstner bit could be used with the live center to get things centered for jam chucking. If you've got enough thickness, you could always sand away the bottom center to eliminate the evidence after you finish the turning.

The vertical cutting jig seems like it might be the triumph of ingenuity over reason, but there's a part of me that wants to see how much duck tape and bailing wire it takes to create the jig!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Dennis Ford (Jun 12, 2016)

+1 on carving that ring into three feet.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 12, 2016)

I saw the band saw jig in my mind's eye immediately when I thought of using the band saw. It would be simple, safe, secure, and easy to build. I do love the 3 feet idea, but not sure I want to add even a small carving project to my plate right now. I don't have any decent power carvers and don't want to put a lot of time into it. I have about 30 minutes invested right now sanding and all. I'll sleep on it. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## justallan (Jun 12, 2016)

I like the looks of it from the top, but do think that it would look better with a shorter base. I surely don't know all the proper ways to anchor something in a lathe, but couldn't you just hold the base to the belt sander until you are at the height you want?
Another thought, can you make a round plug that fits in the base and chuck that up, then use a flat live center on the tailstock? That would have it centered to let you trim the base at least to the bottom of the recess wouldn't it?
I'm more asking to learn than anything else.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 13, 2016)

Carve feet into it!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Jun 13, 2016)

I agree with the others on the length (depth) of the foot. Based on what appears to be the wall thickness, if the base is the same thickness you can use a friction chuck and turn down the base and then remove the nipple and divot off of the lathe. A point and cup center would work best for me. Vinces 1" disc are great for small areas to remove the nipple.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 13, 2016)

Looks like a nice work in progress, I would lighten up the bottom like most have suggested. Pinning it between the tailstock and a jamb chuck should work. I routinely cut tenons and excess material of with my bandsaw. I usually just steady some part of it against the fence and hold on tight. A higher tooth count blade works better, like 6tpi, they are less grabby. I also take off extra material and tenons with a stationary belt sander. 60 grit takes it off quick. and the divots, I use a swept carving chisel to remove them and create a nice concave bottom. Another way I often make recesses in the bottom is use a template with the desired size hole, double sticky tape it to the bottom of the piece, and use a template cutting router bit, table mounted. I have all this equipment handy so I have figured out alternate ways to finish the bottoms cause I never had a vacuum chuck, now that I have one I never use it lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 14, 2016)

Yesterday as I was closing the shop I decided to try and carve the 3 feet. The first two went very well and I was getting proud of my new-found carving skills. Video killed the radio star and overconfidence killed the new carving star. I ruined the 3rd one and decided to run it through the band saw and sand it down. I also decided to go with an extremely high gloss finish. Don't ask me why. I guess because I was just chomping at the bit to try it. It's a quart of automotive clear coat that my old body man gave me recently. He used to shoot pieces for me that I needed perfect finishes on but he retired. He said I would need a dust free environment to use and he wasn't joking. I had just finished brushing it on less than 30 seconds before taking this picture and already you can see dust on it and there was zero wind in my shop as I had the doors all closed by then! Talk about a mirror gloss finish!





Those distorted rectangles of light you see are the skylights in my shop.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## DKMD (Jun 14, 2016)

Wow! That is shiny! Looks like the bottom finished up nicely(assuming that is the bottom in the photo). Nice save!


----------



## Tony (Jun 14, 2016)

The finish is shinier than I like but I still think it's a gorgeous piece. Tony


----------



## Kevin (Jun 14, 2016)

Yes that's the bottom, but look what I almost did ....

Looks pretty normal....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 14, 2016)

That would have really sucked!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 14, 2016)

I'm not really crazy about high gloss on must stuff either Tony but man this stuff looks amazing in person. It's a nice change for me too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 14, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Wow! That is shiny! Looks like the bottom finished up nicely(assuming that is the bottom in the photo). Nice save!



@DKMD do a hard refresh - I rotated the image so you can see that it's the bottom easier.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 14, 2016)

Ate you going to show it at SWAT?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 14, 2016)

Kevin said:


> @DKMD do a hard refresh - I rotated the image so you can see that it's the bottom easier.



Doc I'm serious, if you look at it now (oriented correctly) you can tell it's the bottom much easier but it won't show any different without a hard refresh. Can't do one on a phone though so I guess you have to hold your phone flat and rotate it to see it....


----------



## Tony (Jun 14, 2016)

Tony said:


> Ate you going to show it at SWAT?



I wasn't kidding, I'd like to see it in person. Didn't mean it to say ate though.....


----------



## Kevin (Jun 14, 2016)

Tony said:


> I wasn't kidding, I'd like to see it in person. Didn't mean it to say ate though.....


 
Oh sure I can bring it, I thiught you were asking if i was going to enter it. Thiught you were dropping acid or something.


----------



## Tony (Jun 14, 2016)

No I wasn't. I think it's a really cool piece as good as many of them I saw last year.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 14, 2016)

Tony said:


> No I wasn't. I think it's a really cool piece as good as many of them I saw last year.



Oh my. Thanks but please make an appointment with your eye doc so he can update your prescription.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 14, 2016)

I didn't as good as every piece there, some of them were unbelievable!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 14, 2016)

Tony said:


> I didn't as good as every piece there, some of them were unbelievable!



I didn't see anyhing that I could even attempt. Every poece was amazing even stuff i didn't like i still thought damn that had to be hard.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 14, 2016)

This was my favorite. No idea how it was done but incredible


----------



## Kevin (Jun 14, 2016)

Tony said:


> This was my favorite. No idea how it was done but incredible View attachment 106577



I swear I was going to mention it in my post but couldn't think of what to call it. I think actually I remember both of us standing there admiring it and agreeing it was oir favorite thing there. It was inspirational and intimidating at the same time.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 14, 2016)

Dragon.


----------



## Tony (Jun 14, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Dragon.



That's what I think too. You, Doc and I stood there for awhile looking at it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 14, 2016)

Tony said:


> That's what I think too. You, Doc and I stood there for awhile looking at it.



Yeah Doc was explaining how the guy did it and we got cross-eyed about 3 seconds into the explanation.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 14, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Yeah Doc was explaining how the guy did it...



Was I drinking? I often make shite up and can be fairly convincing with a few beers on board... Even the crappy, watery beer I like fills me with false knowledge and conviction.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tony (Jun 14, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Was I drinking? I often make shite up and can be fairly convincing with a few beers on board... Even the crappy, watery beer I like fills me with false knowledge and conviction.



I don't know that you should brag about convincing Kevin and I you knew what you were talking about. It's kind of like shooting fish in a barrel. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 14, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Was I drinking? I often make shite up and can be fairly convincing with a few beers on board... Even the crappy, watery beer I like fills me with false knowledge and conviction.



Actually I don't really know but it sounds plausible.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 14, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Yesterday as I was closing the shop I decided to try and carve the 3 feet. The first two went very well and I was getting proud of my new-found carving skills. Video killed the radio star and overconfidence killed the new carving star. I ruined the 3rd one and decided to run it through the band saw and sand it down. I also decided to go with an extremely high gloss finish. Don't ask me why. I guess because I was just chomping at the bit to try it. It's a quart of automotive clear coat that my old body man gave me recently. He used to shoot pieces for me that I needed perfect finishes on but he retired. He said I would need a dust free environment to use and he wasn't joking. I had just finished brushing it on less than 30 seconds before taking this picture and already you can see dust on it and there was zero wind in my shop as I had the doors all closed by then! Talk about a mirror gloss finish!
> 
> View attachment 106550
> 
> Those distorted rectangles of light you see are the skylights in my shop.


That looks like it really worked good! What's the name of the product?


----------



## Kevin (Jun 14, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> That looks like it really worked good! What's the name of the product?



He told me but I forgot. He handed it to me in a plastic resealable cup. All I remember is he said it's ultra high gloss clear coat. I have since ruined the bowl. It bubbled up a little at the very bottom once it has dried and when I tried to sand it out I didn't punch through yet but I am not going to be able to feather it all together without sanding through. I will have to use my imagination if I don't toss it. I'm not going to waste anymore time on it though. Sometimes you just have to say ....


_It's done honey here ya go. Already put some potpourri in it for you too. Even glued it in there so it can't fall out! _

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Jun 14, 2016)

pedestal bowl

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 15, 2016)

Kevin said:


> He told me but I forgot. He handed it to me in a plastic resealable cup. All I remember is he said it's ultra high gloss clear coat. I have since ruined the bowl. It bubbled up a little at the very bottom once it has dried and when I tried to sand it out I didn't punch through yet but I am not going to be able to feather it all together without sanding through. I will have to use my imagination if I don't toss it. I'm not going to waste anymore time on it though. Sometimes you just have to say ....
> 
> 
> _It's done honey here ya go. Already put some potpourri in it for you too. Even glued it in there so it can't fall out! _



Dude, if you throw that out I'm going to be pissed


----------



## Kevin (Jun 15, 2016)

Tony said:


> Dude, if you throw that out I'm going to be pissed


 
I'm not. My wife still loves it. Says I'm too picky. Picky hell it is ruined. I have to figure a way to hide the eyesore at the bottom. There's no way to feather sand it out. I laqured over the clearcoat to knock the sheen down and that highlighted the tumor less but it still sticks out like a sore thumb. I don't want to soend anymore time on it, but I might turn a finial-ish handle and glue it in the bottom. Never seen anything like that but it might look less ugly than present.


----------



## Tony (Jun 15, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I'm not. My wife still loves it. Says I'm too picky. Picky hell it is ruined. I have to figure a way to hide the eyesore at the bottom. There's no way to feather sand it out. I laqured over the clearcoat to knock the sheen down and that highlighted the tumor less but it still sticks out like a sore thumb. I don't want to soend anymore time on it, but I might turn a finial-ish handle and glue it in the bottom. Never seen anything like that but it might look less ugly than present.



I think that would be cool, maybe something with a bulbous top?

I get it, I know we are our own worst critics. The cutting board we use is one that I thought looked like butt and my wife pitched a fit when she saw me throwing it away. To you it might loo like s**t but not to others. Tony


----------



## Kevin (Jun 15, 2016)

Tony said:


> To you it might loo like s**t but not to others. Tony



In order to make this look like skilo skata, I need to first improve upon it somehow. You would agree if you saw it. But you will not see it unless the finial/handle works lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

